

Show HN: Matt's DOM Utils—an HTML DOM library with tangible browser support - mkmcdonald
https://github.com/mkmcdonald/Matt-s-DOM-Utils/

======
mkmcdonald
Though the GitHub repo was posted, I would prefer visitors to go to the
project site, which is linked in the repo description.

I wanted GitHub to absorb most of the page hits since I'm only on shared
hosting.

